# WTB: kitchen clogs



## samuelpeter

I need to replace my kitchen shoes and I was hoping to try a pair of leather clogs. Does anyone have a pair laying around? Something like the Dansko Pro XPs or Troentorp. I'd be a size 43 or 44. Thanks!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Troentorp without question. I use mine every day, granted I'm not a professional cook but have had the T for over two years and the soul doesn't even show any sign of wear. Dansko souls are designed to breakdown. I would chew up a pair of regular men's Dansko clogs every year. After the fourth pair I said no more and went Troentorp and have never looked back

http://www.shoebuy.com/troentorp-bastad-clogs-4-star-traditional/261600/557337

High heels ain't just for women anymore. LOL


----------



## rdm_magic

Mucho, any chance we could get a pic of these in person? I might try to get a pair, but its hard to tell how they actually look from the sales pics..


----------



## knyfeknerd

I would send you a pair of my old 'Sko Pros, but the US Postal Service has some laws against transporting toxic or harmful materials. :tooth:

I don't think you'll get any bites on this one Sam, most everyone's feet get so funky and stank.......................
.........especially us kitchen peeps.


----------



## samuelpeter

Totally understood! I was hoping someone might have tried a pair, didn't like them, and put them in the closet. I won't get my hopes up but thanks for the advice, ya'll!


----------



## jared08

i have a pair of danskos, they are size 46, only wore them for a month tops bc i have flat feet and two of my toes went numb. maybe a sole insert willl compensate for size?


----------



## samuelpeter

Hey Jared, 
No idea about that. It seems to me unlikely to make a good fit, but I've also got zero experience with Danskos! I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## kielasaurus

I second Troentorp FWIW. I had some friends recommend them to me about two years ago. This couple has been wearing them for about ten years now and have had one wooden last replaced (split it on a shovel) and Troentorp carved a new one and used the old leather so it felt just as worn in. Awesome. Mine are about two years old of 60 hours per work week (professional kitchen) on average plus some, and I bought myself another pair about 6 months ago to wear outside of work. I'll never go back to anything else!


----------



## turbochef422

I had a pair of dansko size 44 open back I wore once and didn't like em. If I can find them I'll send them to you. I look around but no promises.


----------



## labor of love

If youre on a budget I would suggest checking out the Mozos sharks clogs on Amazon. Theyre usually $70 but the clogs with the fried egg are marked down to $37, and sizzling bacon clogs are like $35. I know its kinda silly wearing food art on your clogs, theyre really good for work.


----------



## mistascoopa

labor of love said:


> If youre on a budget I would suggest checking out the Mozos sharks clogs on Amazon. Theyre usually $70 but the clogs with the fried egg are marked down to $37, and sizzling bacon clogs are like $35. I know its kinda silly wearing food art on your clogs, theyre really good for work.



Never heard of Mozoz before, but they do look comfortable. How is the lining around the toe area. They seem more on the softer/plusher side in the pictures, but I can't really tell.


----------



## stereo.pete

I moved this thread because it has become a discussion about kitchen footwear and not an actual valid B/S/T post.


----------



## labor of love

stereo.pete said:


> I moved this thread because it has become a discussion about kitchen footwear and not an actual valid B/S/T post.



Sorry mods.
,
Mozos are better looking in person. The photos on Zappos/Amazon dont give the clogs justice. Theyre lightweight, breathable, very non slip, and sorta roomy not unlike birk pros, but everyone says to order a half size up. Since you were asking around for used clogs I assumed you were on a budget. Mozos are way way better clogs than anything from shoes for crews/sketchers/ crocs IMO.


----------



## Dardeau

I disagree on the mozos. I destroyed a pair in just a few months, where Dansko/sanitas last me right at a year


----------



## labor of love

Dardeau said:


> I disagree on the mozos. I destroyed a pair in just a few months, where Dansko/sanitas last me right at a year



Mozo sharks? Im surprised to here that. I work with 4 people who all have had Mozos for 6 monthes to 1 1/2 years with no complaints other than they run small. The treads are peeling off my crocs so I have to buy something this week. Mozo sharks and Birk pros are my 2 leading candidates.

How did the Mozos break down? was the stiching inferior or the treads coming loose? or what?


----------



## Dardeau

The ones I had weren't sharks, they were the clog type. The leather started to separate and the non skid part of the sole began to fall off. I was tripping over shoe parts. I got them in November and by April they were garbage. I just mailed a pair of Dansko that I stretched for a year and a half that still have life for someone with a better back. Birkis are really tough too, but are a little heavy if you are prone to knee problems.


----------



## dough

I have had goodluck with the Mozo shoes. I have not owned the clog type but I own a pair with laces that have lasted well over a year. I also had a pair of sharks that held up well. Love the non-slip of the tread certainly works better then most I have owned.


----------



## labor of love

dough said:


> I have had goodluck with the Mozo shoes. I have not owned the clog type but I own a pair with laces that have lasted well over a year. I also had a pair of sharks that held up well. Love the non-slip of the tread certainly works better then most I have owned.



yeah those lace ups look pretty nice too. I was almost tempted to get those. Im so used to clogs at this point Im not sure I would like working in lace ups again.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Labor, You're a clogs guy huh? Have you tried Troentorp?


----------



## labor of love

Mucho Bocho said:


> Labor, You're a clogs guy huh? Have you tried Troentorp?



never heard of them. Ill check them out.


----------



## labor of love

Mucho Bocho said:


> Labor, You're a clogs guy huh? Have you tried Troentorp?



which model do you like and why?


----------



## panda

jared i have flat feet too, and merrell have been really good for me. http://www.shoebuy.com/merrell-realm-moc/656466/1342836
keen are also really good, but not for us flat footers.


----------



## CutFingers

Thorogood shoes...union made in the USA aww yeah...


----------



## rdm_magic

Most of the guys I work with wear birkis. They pretty much all got new ones at christmas, and they're all ruined with holes in them and the soles are worn down and the cork backing is destroyed. I've had my pair of croc bistros for going on 2 years now, and the only problems I've had is some slight separation on the tread to the actual shoe, which I just superglued back on. Some people don't like them because they make their feet sweat or whatever, but they work for me, and they do last.. Not to mention how cheap they are in the first place


----------



## labor of love

Yeah crocs are inexpensive, and they do last. But theyre like the Tojiro DP of clogs. Inexpensive product that gets the job done. Ive gone through a number of Birk Pro's over the years and they usually last me 2 years per pair. The cork insert that comes with Birk Pros isnt really very comfortable though so I usually replace it.


----------



## CoqaVin

I like the birkis much more than the crocs, I have owned a bunch of pairs of crocs, and they are good for the price, but just don't seem to last, the tread on the bottom is not molded to the shoes like the birkis, so it always seems to come off, only thing with birkis is the insert is not that comfortable at first, there is a break in period, but once it molds to your feet, they are awesome, only replaced the insoles once in 2 years, probably a yearly thing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Leather Birki's in the kitchen don't last long at all in my experience. Like the plastic ones, installed cork insert. Comfortable for long standing. Plastic cleans up easy to.


----------



## stevenStefano

I've had a pair of Bistro Crocs for about 2 years and they still look brand new, I love them


----------



## JDA_NC

Mucho Bocho said:


> Troentorp without question. I use mine every day, granted I'm not a professional cook but have had the T for over two years and the soul doesn't even show any sign of wear. Dansko souls are designed to breakdown. I would chew up a pair of regular men's Dansko clogs every year. After the fourth pair I said no more and went Troentorp and have never looked back
> 
> http://www.shoebuy.com/troentorp-bastad-clogs-4-star-traditional/261600/557337
> 
> High heels ain't just for women anymore. LOL



A big thank you to Mr. MB for this rec.!

These are really nice shoes. I spent a good hour the other day trying on a bunch of different Dansko's and Troentorp's. I felt the Troentorp's were much better constructed and more comfortable.

It'll be interesting to see how non-slip they are but as my first raised-heel (& wooden) clog, I am very happy.

One added bonus about these type of shoes (high heeled clogs) that I didn't anticipate is how nice it is to crouch down in them. I don't think I'm alone in not being yoga-flexible and after awhile, when doing something like cleaning out a lowboy, you definitely feel it in your feet, knees, and back. With the slope of these shoes, I could be in that position all day. Awesome.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

JDA, Smart buy, I love mine and your absolutely correct about the angle if the heel giving your legs better leverage when squatting and standing.


----------



## CoqaVin

I am a pretty heavy walker on my feet, and to put it mildly "im all over the place" lol, First I was wearing Crocs and the first pair lost its treads and just glued it back on, so I recieved another pair at Christmas time, after a month the same thing happened, so I decided to go to a molded tread in the Birki, they have a break in time for sure, not as bad the second time, since i did replace the cork bed once, and once they mold to your feet they are awesome, but they are kind of like clonkers? is that the right word? 
I was wondering if anyone has tried the new Mozo shoes? http://www.zappos.com/mozo-the-maverick-canvas-black there are a bunch but something like these


----------



## labor of love

CoqaVin said:


> I am a pretty heavy walker on my feet, and to put it mildly "im all over the place" lol, First I was wearing Crocs and the first pair lost its treads and just glued it back on, so I recieved another pair at Christmas time, after a month the same thing happened, so I decided to go to a molded tread in the Birki, they have a break in time for sure, not as bad the second time, since i did replace the cork bed once, and once they mold to your feet they are awesome, but they are kind of like clonkers? is that the right word?
> I was wondering if anyone has tried the new Mozo shoes? http://www.zappos.com/mozo-the-maverick-canvas-black there are a bunch but something like these



Those look nice! Mozo sharks are gaining legendary status in my area, and they are really comfy. Next time I need a pair of work shoes Ill definitely look into that canvas line. Take a chance on them and let us know how they work out.


----------



## CoqaVin

I think I might, when I get the funds of course, Ill have to give it a whirl, heard they are quite grippy, just not into the clunkyness? is that a word? of Birkis or clog type shoes anymore


----------



## stevenStefano

My Bistro Crocs are kind of done now and I have bought a pair of Crocs Work Hover to replace them. I understand labor of love had a pair and they didn't work out so well but I loved my Bistro Crocs and I wanted something a little less clunky


----------



## labor of love

Vans are making a non slip kitchen shoe thats designed by chef. $90 price tag though. thoughts?
http://firstwefeast.com/eat/check-out-vans-first-professional-kitchen-shoes/


----------



## Dardeau

No heels. My back would be killing me in a day. I think I'm just buying a pair of Sanitas from overstock.com or someplace else that sells seconds every year until I quit working in kitchens. Nothing I've tried works as well. The vans remind me of the "chef jeans". Great for incestuous copulators that don't work very hard.


----------



## labor of love

Dardeau said:


> No heels. My back would be killing me in a day. I think I'm just buying a pair of Sanitas from overstock.com or someplace else that sells seconds every year until I quit working in kitchens. Nothing I've tried works as well. The vans remind me of the "chef jeans". Great for incestuous copulators that don't work very hard.



Are you refering to Sanitas clogs or do they make non slip shoes also? Im interested in the Vans because theyre pretty light weight comparatively...but the price just seems steep for what they are.


----------



## dough

well for every lover there is a hater... i realize this is a kitchen clog thread and i dislike clogs unless im not in the kitchen likewise my favorite clog is a halflinger but i gotta admit sanitas imo are not comfortable. haha i could go on about the style and its lack for fitting me or comforting me. i think there are so many variables... like how old are you... how much do you weigh per body size... most important how do you like to move on your feet and how do you walk/stand or further what shape did your feet end up... anywho my point its all rather particular and santinas imo arent that non-slip but again this depends how you move in general and my other problem santias are so rigid its like wearing dress shoes that are high heels to me.
anywho to hopefully give more value to this post i currently own/wear the leather? version of the mozo and i think they are okay... over priced in that i have owned past mozos and thought the shoe was just better made and likewise i managed to spill bleach on this current pair that caused the "leather" or finish to blister so the shoes look like ****. my feeling is the "leather" is just cheap cause i have owned plently of leather shoes and used the same sealer and never had this issue.(btw i miss the old keen shoe salty used to wear and sad i didnt buy more) anywho i think the canvas mozo are the way to go. i will say the mozo is the most non-slip shoe i have worn.... i think their old design was better which oddly is the one they still use on the sharks not sure if the sole is the same material but that design is the most non-slip/easy so clean design its odd they changed. obviously mozo got some feedback right but likewise the company is moving in ways that have nothing to do with things i need nor care about. perhaps the sharks are the best they can do. anywho i like laces so i most likely will not try those vans and likewise you wont catch me in the sharks so to each their own.


----------



## labor of love

Vans is also making kitchen shoes with laces. Both high tops and low tops. 
http://firstwefeast.com/eat/chuck-hughes-vans-black-crab-chef-sneakers/


----------



## CoqaVin

diough I took the plunge and am trying to the mozo's, I got the leather b/c I was thinking they would be easier to clean? why do you suggest the canvas? it seems they would be harder to clean no?


----------

